# Bild in C# einfügen



## Zexion (10. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute..Ich habe eine Frage.
Wie kann ich in C# Bilder einfügen? Ich hab Visual Studio C# Express. Ich bitte um Hilfe.

mfg.


----------



## Marcinator_2 (5. März 2008)

http://msdn2.microsoft.com/de-de/library/t94wdca5(VS.80).aspx


----------

